# Incipio iPad 2 Smart feather Ultralight Hard Shell



## Glandya (15 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Après des recherches, je n'arrive pas à trouver un test sur cette protection qui répond exactement à ce que je cherche http://www.incipio.com/iPad-2-Cases...-Smart-feather-Ultralight-Hard-Shell-Case.asp

qu'en pensez vous ? 


Merci par avance de votre aide ( c'est pour un Ipad 2 )


----------

